# What other forums,blogs,etc.  do you frequent ?



## Dale Alan (Mar 22, 2015)

I was wondering what other places on the web you folks frequent ? This is a great sub-forum here on the CABE but I am looking for other suggestions as well. Anything from forums,blogs,Buy-Sell-Trade,etc.,thanks for any suggestions. I like all things lightweight and enjoy learning all I can,as well as buy-sell-trade.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 22, 2015)

assuming fly fishing is right out, RBW Owners Bunch (moderated posts on intro), IBOB (moderated posts etc.), Big overlap of membership between these two.  
Classic Rendevous ("resume" and membership required even to read this forum) - these are all google groups, and have many bike shop owners and bloggers
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/rbw-owners-bunch 
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/internet-bob 
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/classic-rendezvous-lightweight-vintage-bicycles (a lot of ebay sellers here)  
Great buying and selling in the google groups, great photos, and great technical discussions




 from Frank Wolner, Trout Hunting




a couple of great blogs, The Lovely Bicycle and Off the Beaten Path - these are frequently discussed and linked on the google groups
http://lovelybike.blogspot.com/
https://janheine.wordpress.com/ - Jan Heine of Compass Bicycles  

right now I'm sitting beside Jan's classic bike calendar - this month's photo is a gorgeous Rene Herse Technical Trials with a dual-cable shifter

here's one of my favorite posts from Jan's blog, which best describes the origin of the modern lightweight bike - Rene Herse and Alex Singer (imagine Paris with No cars)
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2013/12/06/cycling-under-the-german-occupation/

here's my google page https://plus.google.com/u/0/109016132995287077684/posts
I don't post on it a lot, but the Raleigh head-tube avatar is what I use on google groups.  
The Golden West avatar is from fly fishing...
and if that interests you, here's my fly fishing and vintage tackle page
http://bulldog1935.u.yuku.com/

heading out now for maiden ride on my Viner upright.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you,some great stuff there. I just took a quick tour of the links,I have some reading to do now. Exactly what I was looking for. It has been many years since I fished. I never perfected my cast,but I sure enjoyed my time at the vise. That was back in the late '70s,I was the only one in my high School doing it .My buddies thought I was nuts. We fished the Adirondacks and the foothills,mostly with spinners and worms. Caught some nice brookies and the occasional brown or rainbow . Thanks again,hope the maiden voyage went well.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 23, 2015)

forgot the most basic point - these are all lovers of steel bikes.  RBW and IBOB are "imbibers of Grant Petersen Kool-Aid"
while CR is much more aimed at Italian racing bikes and collectors (with plenty of room for Puegeot and Paramount)

Grant designed frames and ran Bridgestone US bikes for the Japanese company.  
Grant writes great copy and the late Sheldon has most of the old Bridgestone catalogs on-line.  
http://sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/ 
http://sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/#catalogues 
After Bridgestone ended their bikes and US operations, Grant began designing his own bikes under Rivendell (though Bridgestone bikes were his, too).  
Rivendell bikes are arguably the pinnacle of steel bikes, all purpose-designed by Grant.  They hold their value extremely well in the resale market.  
(even in accessories, Grant limits editions, so the the bags he sells hold their value)
Their market is principally grown-ups who don't have anything to prove to weight-weenies.  

Back to Sheldon - I'm hoping you're familiar with his online bike-pedia, maintained by Harris Cyclery.  This is the on-line bicycle bible.  
http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/ 
http://sheldonbrown.com/velos.html 
http://sheldonbrown.com/japan.html 
http://sheldonbrown.com/vrbn-a-f.html
Essays on a thousand topics and all hot-linked to his fabulous glossary/encyclopedia and technical/repair articles
http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/ 
his gear calculator is wonderful if you want to design a drivetrain, pick chainrings to optimize step and minimize overlaps, etc




If you haven't found them already, Peter and Patricia's great UK site
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/ - make sure you check out reader's bikes
And Dale's fabulous Classic Rendevous
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/ - great brand archives and detailed photos of collection bikes  

here's the rest of my Raleigh - it's a '77 model, made in Nottingham in May '76, and mine that fall.  It's first rebuild was around a stripped splined crank on Austin hills still in the late 70s.  That was a new Strada-clone crank and racy Zeus/rigida wheelset, rounded out with Shimano 600 derailleurs (the UT Co-op bike shop was run by racers who won components and sold them cheap in the shop).  
Now on it's 3rd rebuild as a tree-climbing 700c semi-upright utility bike, you can see the strong Grant Petersen influence, not just in the moustache-bar cockpit.  




my daughter still has my '78 Sugino Mighty Comp crank (with new rings) on her Team Fuji


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for more great info and links. I have joined/applied to the Google groups,exactly what I was looking for . Sheldon has been my main source of knowledge for years. Amazing just how much work He put into this great hobby. I find myself back at Harris all the time,I am so thankful Sheldon was a generous man.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 23, 2015)

there are many good mechanical resources on the internet, but Sheldon is always the place to start and frequently, the place it ends


----------

